# Puppy news



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, 
I know it's early days but I just had to share my good news...am so happy! 
We have put down a deposit on a chocolate boy pup. He is from Thirza at Marley Cockapoos.

We've waited such a long time for this. I started looking about 8 months ago.
At first i found a lovely breeder who had a super little girl but the timing wasnt right as we were renovating and moving into a new house...so unfortunately that didnt work out.

Then in the summer i was added to Thirza's waiting list for a possible litter early this year.
Thirza has been very helpful and kind. My partner and I both grew up with dogs but this is our first family dog and it's reassuring to know that we have her support if we need advice.etc.

When I first started looking I wanted a girl...really because our family beagles were girls..and they were v.good (apart from the bin raiding!!) I decided after talking to Thirza that what would really suit us was a dog with a gentle nature, girl or boy. Thirza picks the puppy for you as she can judge their personalities and matches the right pup with your requirements. 

So excited so meet him.
Need a name..any suggestions?

Denise


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marley
Bentley
Barclay
Huntley
Huxley
Riley
Ralph!! 
Rocco
Willy
Or marron - which is brown in French!!
Congratulations, we will look forward to updates and pictures x I did a thread on A to Z of cockapo names on here - I'll try and find the link with some (not all) the poison that appear on here x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Marley
> Bentley
> Barclay
> Huntley
> ...


Tracey, imagine someone walking around the park shouting "WILLY!" 
I think you'd be arrested!!

Archie
Arthur
Dougal
Murphy
Toby
Stanley
Hector
George
Bertie

When will you be picking your puppy up? It's a really exciting time =)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=33689&highlight=Cockapoo+names
Try this for a few more ideas x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great news for you, I think it is such an exciting time when you have a definite pup on the way, hmm names - perhaps you should spend a bit of time around the chocolate shelves (good excuse!), I like Wispa for a choccy girl but I'm not sure about a boy - Rolo maybe?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Great news for you, I think it is such an exciting time when you have a definite pup on the way, hmm names - perhaps you should spend a bit of time around the chocolate shelves (good excuse!), I like Wispa for a choccy girl but I'm not sure about a boy - Rolo maybe?


Reese... The peanut butter chocolate cup cake things mmmm sickly but nice!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Tracey, imagine someone walking around the park shouting "WILLY!"
> I think you'd be arrested!!



... I can imagine Tracey walking around the park shouting WILLY :

Congratulations on your puppy baby 

Bilbo
Frodo
Merry
Pippin

Something about the hairy feet just makes me think hobbit


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> ... I can imagine Tracey walking around the park shouting WILLY :
> 
> Congratulations on your puppy baby
> 
> ...


Haha - that's one of the more printable words I go around the park shouting.....
I'm like a batty old dog lady with a touch of Tourette's!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For the record marron, strictly speaking, is chestnut in French. Might be a bit bizarre for a chocolate dog? 

(brown is brun)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> For the record marron, strictly speaking, is chestnut in French. Might be a bit bizarre for a chocolate dog?
> 
> (brown is brun)


Ahhh then Bruno may be more apt - I now need to get me a chestnut dog so I can call it marron!! 
Although I would probably sound like I was shouting moron  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> ... I can imagine Tracey walking around the park shouting WILLY :


Nothing new there then! 

So boys names.. Well I have quite a few. Not brown related though..

Ollie
Toby
Tobin
Rudy
Roly
Sonny
Henry
Freddie
Alfie
Bailey
Finn
Brody
Flynn
Felix
Seb
Teddy
Rupert 

It's a difficult choice!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is one of Thirza's puppies!! We are soo happy with him. Like you, we asked for a more laid back puppy and it's what we got - she chose so well for us. We visited at 6 weeks and told her we were going to call him Gandhi and when we collected him he already knew his name


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would have a Ghandi any day!


----------



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

Great names..thanks. Loving Bertie, Teddy or Arthur at the moment...or maybe Bear.

Lovely to hear about Ghandi. He looks so sweet. Nice to hear that he's nice and laid back. Hope mine will be too.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures when the time comes  

Enjoy the name choosing


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

den2908 said:


> Great names..thanks. Loving Bertie, Teddy or Arthur at the moment...or maybe Bear.
> 
> Lovely to hear about Ghandi. He looks so sweet. Nice to hear that he's nice and laid back. Hope mine will be too.


I have to say I do love the name Bear. We call Lola, Lola Bear and the majority of the time I call her Bear. It's a very endearing name.


----------



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/photoplog/index.php?n=2394
Hope this link works....photo of the litter....dont know which one will be mine yet.
Denise


----------

